# Tee Nee trailer questions



## Toph2o187 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm new on here and just bought a flat bottom, so hopefully I'll have pics up soon. I'm currently trying to transfer the trailer registration and I've hit somewhat of a snag. The trailer appears to be a Tee Nee (has the logo stickers on it). I know that those could have been put on there at any time, but the placement and wear make me think they're legit. 
My problem is that the registration card shows the make as being a "Sand". I have looked online and can't find any history of a trailer manufacturer by that name. I can't find a vin besides what is listed on the registration. I've looked all over the trailer and assume that it was on a decal that has fallen off. 
So...I was hoping someone on here could help. Does anyone have a Tee Nee that could look at their registration and/or title? Has anyone heard of "Sand" trailers? Or do I simply have a registration card for the wrong trailer?


----------

